# At last, a dream come true... My special R34 :)



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Have been a member here for quite a long time, almost 6 years to be exact, and my dream was always to own a GT-R 34 and I still remember my first few posts and private msgs asking everyone whether they could sell their skyline to me 
Was pretty much sure that the day was close, yet, I was completely wrong. Due to some health issues as well as financial I was forced to give up on that dream. Well, 5 years later and whilst I could have never imagined to actually own a true legend (at least to my own eyes), that day finally came on 25th of December 2013, which was pretty much my best Christmas EVER :clap: 
That was the day I got my Millenium Jade 2002 Skyline G-R 34 VSpecII Nur and met a good friend (previous owner) :thumbsup:


Engine Specs:

Engine build by Tomoji Nakamura of Trial Tuning Spirit Japan

HKS Step 2 Camshafts 264dec

HKS Retainers full kit 

HKS Pulleys 

2 x Garrett GT2860R

MINES turbo outlets

Custom Front mount i/c 60x30x10cm

KOYO Radiator

HKS FCON V PRO ECU maped by X-Motorsport

TOMEI Fuel pump 

SARD 700cc Injectors 

HKS Fuel rail and regulator 

AEM TWIN POWER DLI II

Cosworth Air filter panel 

Full TRUST titanium exhaust 80mm with TRUST racing catalyst

ORC 1000F triple disc clutch

Nismo Engine mounts


SUSPENSION
Nismo S Tune


BRAKES
Front Calipers are 6pot AP Racing with GREDDY 355x32mm rotors & Endless Pads

Rear brakes are OEM Skyline R34 GT-R N1 diam. 322mm


WHEELS/TYRES
OEM R34 Skyline 9Jx18in with spacers 30mm
FEDERAL's 245/40 R18


EXTERIOR
Mines Trunk Spoiler

Car makes 650bhp at 1.5bar


Only after 2 weeks of owning my "O'Connor" I had to undergo a hip surgery and unfortunately car is immobilized at the moment and will stay like this for the next 3 months


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Surely time for pictures???


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't have any photos of it other than some crappy mobile phone ones but you can see a lot of info on the car here:


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171918-r34-gtr-vspec-ii-nur-one-750-ever-build.html





Sorry for the crappy pics, will try and find some time to post good ones


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Good stuff, car looks great


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car in a great colour:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lovely! Have you got the wheel centres?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys, I believe millennium jade is a "love or hate" color but I love it to bits. Toni mate I do have them but they're not in the best condition at the moment and I'm planning to change the wheels so I just kept them off the wheels, I also dare to say that I even like the looks of it


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Lovely! Have you got the wheel centres?


The last pic has them on but maybe he took them off to clean


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had the car for 1.5 month, not many changes done on the car so far since I am not going to work at the moment due to recovering from my hip surgery. Got these today in the mail though :clap: I believe new badges all around can change the looks of a car !


















One of the first mods I do on pretty much every car I owned so far, is to remove the rear wiper, I just don't like the looks of it










Now on the downside, I found some minor paint bubbles on my strut tops, but I was lucky enough to find a Japan imported VSpecII shell locally and I bought the rust-free ones from it, just to be on the safe side because I know it's pretty hard to find a pair. Still can't believe the huge mistake Nissan did on the r33 and the r34 in regards to the strut towers. Most probably I will change them at a later stage.










Was also given this little thingie with the car, as well as a genuine Nismo overfender set which I haven't put on the car yet











Some of 2014 goals include:

19" x 10.5 wheels preferably Nismo LMGT4's IF I can find myself a set, which seems rather impossible, otherwise will go for TE37's

Nismo Side skirts
Nismo rear spats


And one pic of O'Connor as it sits at the moment


----------



## gabrielg (Jan 1, 2009)

hope u will enjoy your car. glad that I helped to make someone's dream come true. I gave my car but I made a new friend


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

gabrielg said:


> hope u will enjoy your car. glad that I helped to make someone's dream come true. I gave my car but I made a new friend



New friend indeed Gab! :thumbsup:


----------



## M18 GTR (Sep 23, 2007)

Remember first time I seen a millennium jade in the flesh was at JAE in 2004 absolutely class!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

M18 GTR said:


> Remember first time I seen a millennium jade in the flesh was at JAE in 2004 absolutely class!



I never saw one up close, till the day I got it. Gotta say that the color is much nicer in the flesh. Photos don't do it justice, really!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Superb car and spec mate


----------



## Axu (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice car and i like the color


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice, what has the old owner replaced it with, anything equally epic?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

drewzer said:


> Very nice, what has the old owner replaced it with, anything equally epic?


He has a lovely daughter now in his life and that gives him a lot of satisfaction to say the least, therefore an epic car is postponed for him now, but I have no doubt he'll make a good comeback at some point!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Had some free time today and I thought it was a perfect time to remove my undertray for a refresh.










There was so much dirt and mud under that, so I decided to remove everything in order to clean them up as much as possible.


















Time for a really good clean up for the i/c as well, looks so faded and foggy will try and do it tomorrow. 
What are your thoughts about removing the front lower grill of the bumper? I saw quite many r34's without it and they look even more aggressive.

Since most of the front was removed i thought it would be nice to bring the headlights/indicators/reverse lights as well as fog light, back to their former glory. I'm not very good at this so I will be taking them to a friend of mine who has a car paint shop and does this type of tasks as well.

So O'Connor now looks like this :bawling:










Will try to clean all things removed tomorrow, in order to have everything shining by the time my lights come back fm the shop. Will be also changing all rusty screws to st. steel ones whilst I'm at it.


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

loving the colour, good luck with your plans!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you matey, wheels just ordered as well so I'm quite excited, the waiting part though is killing me


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. A refresh is always good. Hoping you are making a good recovery from your surgery.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely car mate! You really do have a dream right there!! Hope you recover soon from your surgery so you can enjoy this beauty.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys, thank you for your wishes, recovering just fine doc said it's ok to drive an auto car now but not a manual one at least for the next couple of months. Really gutted but as you can see I still deal with my car a lot 

Kadir, love your car mate nismo bonnet arrived yet?


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

Love it in this colour, not jealous at all  !


----------



## ROSSY-78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice indeed mate! Love that colour  keep up the good work!


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Poli oreo file!

Nice car you bought there. And how lucky have you been having found a set of GTR struts locally. Are there really that many GTRs in Cyprus already?

Which wheels have you ordered now? Did you manage to find a set of LMGT4s or did you go for the TE37s?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice car


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks for the comments guys I'm doing the best I can given my situation at the moment 




RXXXIV said:


> Poli oreo file!
> 
> Nice car you bought there. And how lucky have you been having found a set of GTR struts locally. Are there really that many GTRs in Cyprus already?
> 
> Which wheels have you ordered now? Did you manage to find a set of LMGT4s or did you go for the TE37s?


Efxaristw file !
Lucky indeed to find the strut tops locally but I felt so sorry for the car it was a very clean VSpecII once.. I'm guessing there are at least 5-6 r34's on this side of the island but I think only one NurSpec, all the others are Vspec's fm what i know. Due to the new regulations valid as from 01.2014, I'm almost sure that no other Skyline GT-R's will be imported. As for the wheels I quickly realised that Nismo LMGT's in 19" are extremely hard to find, so without thinking twice I put down a deposit for a set of 19"x10.5 et12 TE37SL's which should be here in a couple of months:clap: . Really think that these wheels will look even beter than Nismo's especially on this color! Now looking for tyre options to go with them .


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Definitely chose the better of the 2 wheels!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks Liam, I don't really know how much the Nismo's weigh but the SL's are just 9.4kg's(20.8lbs) at that size which is quite amazing


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lovely car mate, very rare in that colour


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Endlessr32 said:


> Lovely car mate, very rare in that colour


Thank you matey, indeed I love millennium jade to bits. Next week car is going for strut top replacement and ap caliper refurbishment, need to get these details sorted out before my wheels get here. :squintdan


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lovely car. I remember it from when it was advertised a while ago. Will look awesome on the TE37s. My fav wheel for the r34 I think.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I am trying to find any details regarding the car's past but I couldn't to be honest! I found the add when it was advertised for sale here and I even sent a pm to the seller but no reply unfortunately


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice touches to b done then mate
The dreaded strut tops! 
Good to have them all done tho bud


----------



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

Guessing your In love mate! 

Always wanted a nur spec and happily to admit I'm very jealous!


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

You and me both mate!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

beautiful car mte but are you calling your car o'connor? :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, still don't believe it 's parked in my garage to be honest. Yes I named my car O'Connor after Paul Walker


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

seriously haha really,theres taking naming your car to a whole new level,ok enjoy O'connor


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

SkylineGTRCy said:


>


Are those your stock wheels? Is it just me or those tires looks too wide for stock rims? I'm running a set of 275s on mine and it doesn't look that wide lol. Congrats on owning the car! she's a beauty!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

glensR33 said:


> seriously haha really,theres taking naming your car to a whole new level,ok enjoy O'connor


Not more than calling a car godzilla though right? :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

BaKaJin said:


> Are those your stock wheels? Is it just me or those tires looks too wide for stock rims? I'm running a set of 275s on mine and it doesn't look that wide lol. Congrats on owning the car! she's a beauty!



Hi matey, yes those are my stock wheels. These are 265 Federal RSR's I made a typo in the beginning mentioning 245 instead! They look even wider because my garage is really narrow I guess.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Not more than calling a car godzilla though right? :chuckle:


no godzilla is cool , O'connor is a little i dont know , gay , but hey cool car, only bustin your balls over the name haha


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

glensR33 said:


> no godzilla is cool , O'connor is a little i dont know , gay , but hey cool car, only bustin your balls over the name haha


Sorry mate I wouldn't know which names are gayish but apparently you do, no probs about the bustin, whatever makes you happy :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeBNR34 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep the good work rolling bro.
and whatever you need you know where i am.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks filara m, for sure i'll need your help this is just the beginning


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

well calling your car O'connor is a little Gay  but again its a sweet car


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi lads,
Not many obvious changes on the car, yet some things had to be done that were troubling me and had to put my mind at ease. Was going to leave the strut top repair for later on, but I wasn't feeling too good about it so I decided that these needed to be done asap.

Tops before the treatment


















Prepped up and ready for the procedure










My fear of the strut top condition got confirmed after the top layers got removed :chairshot










I consider my self lucky that I managed to find a local VSpecII shell and bought the healthy strut tops off it. Here is a photo with the new top replacements. Of course all the necessary procedures to prevent rust fm ever coming back including chemical means took place before the replacement.



















Aaaaand ready to get painted along with my strut bar :clap:


















The car is now booked next Friday for full underside restoration to remove all surface rust, which will most probably take another 3-4 weeks to get it done. I really really missed my car to say the least but these things needed to be done so I can focus on the exterior of the car later on with my mind at ease 

:wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good work


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Good work


Tks mate, I was trully amazed with the quality of the work done on the tops!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Your approach to the care of your 34GTR is awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Your approach to the care of your 34GTR is awesome. Keep up the good work.



Thank you matey, your car is an inspiration to me, looking forward to see the z tune hood on your car :bowdown1:

Today I got the car fm the paint shop and took it to my mechanic who will take everything apart on the underside of the car including cross member, elbows etc, sandblast what needs to be sandblasted and undercoat the rest, after all the surface rust gets removed. My brakes will be refurbished since they look nothing like AP's for the time being and I want these to look good under the TE37SL's which are expected within this coming week. This procedure will take another 3-4 weeks to finish, hopefully it will be ready by beg June. Here are some pics fm today, sorry for the crappy phone pics I will get some proper ones up as soon as the car is back:


----------



## Panzerdan (Apr 26, 2014)

nice


----------



## tomski999 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fabulous looking car, enjoy it


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks bud will do!


OEM wheels now for sale 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261841-r34-gt-r-oem-wheels-sale-federal-rsr-tyres.html


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Had forgotten what joy the opening of Christmas presents was bringing me when I was a kid. Apparently I can still get the same excitement :chuckle:

This showed up on my door today:










Never saw TE37SL's up close to be honest, and the photos really don't do them justice



























Can't wait to put'em on the car :flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I want those!! Nice choice..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks lads, I'm really amazed by the quality of the wheels and especially their weight, these are super light for 19x10.5 !! Will make a nice pair with the Yokohama Advan AD08r's


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations, she looks great. Very beautiful Nur!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey, I received another part today, really looking forward to get my car back fm the body shop


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

O'Connor as in Des O'Connor????.....

TT


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Cant wait to see this finished, keep up the good work.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys, small update on the car, we started stripping everything in order to treat it for rust since it was never treated in any way underneath.Although we have almost no rain here in Cyprus and no snow, I want to clean the car and thank God we only managed to find surface rust for the time being, no damage whatsoever besides the jacking points. Time to give this car the love it deserves, sorry for the crappy phone pictures will upload better ones in due time :wavey:










































and off we go


























Gas tank will be taken off as well along with the rear bumper front axles etc. Everything underneath will be pretty much disassembled and some parts will be sent to the paint shop whilst others will be sandblasted. Front AP brakes will get refurbished too. Also new bush kit ordered for the cross-member since now is a good opportunity to change everything in order to have my mind at ease in the near future. The big major bolts will be sandblasted to see whether we can save them(nothing better than the factory ones) and all others will be replaced by brand new ones. Will update this thread as often as possible, really missed my car can't wait to get it back which will most probably be by end of June :runaway:


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

Love your new money box 
Do u mind if I ask,
How much mileage does it have?and what part of te world was it in before?
Are you planning to fully restore the car underneath?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

irishboy1977 said:


> Love your new money box
> Do u mind if I ask,
> How much mileage does it have?and what part of te world was it in before?
> Are you planning to fully restore the car underneath?


Lol money box indeed but worth it 
Car has 45,000 miles engine has just 13,000(used to have an rb30 and owner stored the N1 engine till the day he sold it to my friend) A guy with the username ccraven owned it in uk but could not find more info on the car only the threads were he tried to sell his car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/63136-nur-r34.html

Would love to get that issue of Japanese performance on my hands but I don't know where to look!

Yes I am planning to make a full restoration underneath.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic stuff..


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

Ah,
The good old days when u didn't need 50 posts or a price 
Is this maybe your car?did it have decals at one time?

Japanese Performance Magazine Sep 2004 TEIN EDFC DRAGON RX7 STROSEK KEN NOMURA | eBay


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know for sure mate but that looks like Tim's old car if I'm not mistaken mine never had a top secret bumper. But as I said I might be mistaken!

From the dates mentioned it must be this one 


Japanese Performance Magazine - Shops


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Superb car you have there !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff cope (Feb 10, 2014)

Great looking car mate !
Keep up with the good work and updates :wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Update on the car, finally I got my car back today rust free, so happy with the results :flame:. Here are some photos of the process










Ordered the entire SuperPro Bush kit since it was a good opportunity to change the factory ones



































Almost completed with the rear sub-frame on

































Front end started to look new once again

































Refurbished brakes, will add red lettering later on instead of yellow since my wheels as well as suspension have red all over them











And some teaser photos of the car as it sits at the moment, will take better ones during the weekend. The wheels are absolutely stunning it's like they were made for millennium jades the colors match soooo nicely. The tires along with the bush replacement made the car very responsive in regards to road behavior without making it too stiff though. The ride quality is second to none! So happy with the choices I made :runaway:



























:wavey:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice result! Would love to do this to mine one day.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey, was worth the wait, now I can finally put my mind at ease. Time to focus on the exterior of the car, next order will be for the nismo side skirts and rear spats


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Took the car for a de-cat today prior to the new programming/mapping. Took some pics  Need side skirts and rear spats ASAP. Good thing is that although I believed the height would be increased with the new wheels, I totally love it and with the skirts and spats it will look just perfect IMHO


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good, but you are right, you need the nismo side and rear spats


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

matty32 said:


> looks good, but you are right, you need the nismo side and rear spats



Tks Matty, hope to have them on by December!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Could not resist


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally managed to get a hold of the only copy of Japanese Performance left when my car was featured at the time when Charles Craven owned it :runaway:


























It's mentioned in the interview that the stock N1 engine was kept safe in a storage with just 12,000km's on it and received a RB3.0 transplant by RB Motorsports with 2 x HKS Twin Turbo's(The torque figures must have been outstanding). Really interesting to see the past of a car wish I could contact this guy to find out even more :bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks very good.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Your car looks perfect without the nismo side skirts!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, looking forward to the car's mapping now !!


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

Hope all is well in sunny Cyprus.

Great work on the car levendi ! 

Can't wait to see it when I come over !


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Geia s filara m, tks matey you're more than welcome will arrange a meeting for sure once you're over. Cyprus is still sunny even though it's mid-October!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

millennium jade ??? It's Green


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Minor update on the car, since nobody here was able to paint the calipers and add the lettering in a different color on my ap racing brakes, I decided to do it by myself . Since the TE37SL's have red stickers and valves on them I thought the original yellow lettering of the calipers would be just too much so I decided to go with red acrylic paint. So I took a small brush










and slowly slowly went from this










to this 


























I spent 2 hours on each caliper though, was way too much detail work than I originally thought, but I'm really happy with the result. What do you guys think?


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Very nice, have same brakes on 32, car is red, may do the same, instead of the yellow they are now.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks mate, hard work but really worth the trouble! Red, yellow, green combo would look slightly odd I think. I've seen red ap calipers with black or white lettering but not the other way around at least I couldn't find any photos on the net.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A very nice touch which looks to have been executed very well. Top marks for effort.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Kadir your car is an inspiration to me


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Have been a member here for quite a long time, almost 6 years to be exact, and my dream was always to own a GT-R 34 and I still remember my first few posts and private msgs asking everyone whether they could sell their skyline to me
> Was pretty much sure that the day was close, yet, I was completely wrong. Due to some health issues as well as financial I was forced to give up on that dream. Well, 5 years later and whilst I could have never imagined to actually own a true legend (at least to my own eyes), that day finally came on 25th of December 2013, which was pretty much my best Christmas EVER :clap:
> That was the day I got my Millenium Jade 2002 Skyline G-R 34 VSpecII Nur and met a good friend (previous owner) :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Congras mate, nice example ... enjoy it... I am not jealous at all...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you matey


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Coffee with good company


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful car!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks bud !


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Stunning - dream car!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Another photo courtesy of my good friend DT Photography


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

So nice. Looks and power. Excellent.


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Coffee with good company


love the car..love cyprus too..was that taken in Paphos by any chance ?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words guys, no this is actually in Limassol but I do love Paphos too !


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Could I just ask how you find the superpro bushes from a ride point of view, are they much different from standard, noise wise, thinking of getting a set for my r32, but not sure whether the noise they transmit will be to much for comfortable long distance driving.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure thing Kev, the car has become more responsive but not too stiff I would say and I haven't noticed any difference soundwise tbh. One of the best mods I've done on the car without a doubt.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response, now I know what I want for Christmas, stunning car by the way.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

No probs bud, thank you


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Another photo from a friends visit last night


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And another one fm a different angle


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice, two awesome cars there.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Yup really really nice picture and cars!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, more coming


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not usually a fan on the R34 but yours is _*REALLY*_ nice mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey!

New parts just ordered today from Japan:

Garage Defend carbon cooling panel
Nismo radiator cap
OEM VspecII Nür emblem(to replace the old faded one )
Nismo side skirts
Nismo rear spats
Nismo carbon door pillars
Nismo oil filler cap
Nismo titanium GT500 shift knob
GTR34 OEM blank key (was only given one with the car)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Christmas presents arrived yday from mother Japan  

Garage Defend Cooling Panel










Nismo Oil Filler cap & radiator cap










Nismo GT500 Titanium Knob










Nismo Carbon Pillars










Genuine Key and VSpecII Nur emblem










Nismo Side Skirts and Rear Spats


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ooooh.. Very nice purchases. I actually wouldn't mind a new key myself. And I am quite liking those B Pillars. They just stick on right?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Have two things to say regarding my order :

1. The NISMO product quality is simply outstanding and second to none I believe, especially the skirts and the spats as well as the fitting kits supplied with them, was amazed by the attention to detail on all items received!! :bowdown1:

2. RHD Japan are without a doubt one of the best suppliers I have ever dealt with in my life. Ordered the items on 16.12 and order was collected and dispatched on 26.12 late pm and arrived yesterday morning in Cyprus(Just 3 days!!!). Got updates on my order every 1-2 days and were even kind enough to undervalue the order for me in order to avoid paying a lot of taxes over here. The packed all things carefully and all of them arrived safe & sound. Last but not least they had the best prices fm all the suppliers I got quoted from. Was a real pleasure dealing with them, many thanks to Patrick and Russell for sorting me out. :wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Ooooh.. Very nice purchases. I actually wouldn't mind a new key myself. And I am quite liking those B Pillars. They just stick on right?


Hi Kadir!
Yes very easy to place actually and the double sided tape looked really strong don't think I'll have any problems with them falling out


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi buddy. Hopefully the adhesive backing is nice and strong. Can't have them falling out. Let me know how you get on with them. All the best!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Christmas presents version II 












What can I say about Aquamist, their quality is second to none, really looking forward to install the kit on my car :flame:


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

What a car, a dream so close yet so far away... LOL
I think it will better if you keep the exterior as it is, for purity and beauty sake, at least for me:chuckle:

I watched the video from speednation TV and didn't realize back then that it will come to your possession, so awesome! :bowdown1:

My dream R34s are the M-spec Nur or the nismo R tune...
Hope and work hard for either of them :runaway:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Love the colour of the paint, definitely car to keep, great build


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Leonov34 said:


> What a car, a dream so close yet so far away... LOL
> I think it will better if you keep the exterior as it is, for purity and beauty sake, at least for me:chuckle:
> 
> I watched the video from speednation TV and didn't realize back then that it will come to your possession, so awesome! :bowdown1:
> ...


Watched that video sooooo many times and I never thought for a second this would be in my ownership at one point. Never say never mate, as I've learned that in a really really exciting and unexpected way :wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

samgtr said:


> Love the colour of the paint, definitely car to keep, great build


Tks matey, on Tuesday I'm picking it up from the body shop after taking it there to fit the Nismo side skirts and spats. I will post some new pics up soonest possible !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Tks matey, on Tuesday I'm picking it up from the body shop after taking it there to fit the Nismo side skirts and spats. I will post some new pics up soonest possible !



Think that's the ultimate addition you could have done to an already great car, well done


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Leonov34 said:


> What a car, a dream so close yet so far away... LOL
> I think it will better if you keep the exterior as it is, for purity and beauty sake, at least for me:chuckle:
> 
> I watched the video from speednation TV and didn't realize back then that it will come to your possession, so awesome! :bowdown1:
> ...


Yeah, you must be more than a happy guy when you finally got your car. I couldn't even imagine how that feeling felt like, maybe sometime soon in the future I will 

thanks mate, your words mean a lot, they really do  

Oh you live in Cyprus, yeah? It is funny, the very first friend I had from this forum came from Cyprus as well, he purchased his dream car and looks like it is inbound from Japan and nearly there... amazing...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Have two things to say regarding my order :
> 
> 1. The NISMO product quality is simply outstanding and second to none I believe, especially the skirts and the spats as well as the fitting kits supplied with them, was amazed by the attention to detail on all items received!! :bowdown1:
> 
> 2. RHD Japan are without a doubt one of the best suppliers I have ever dealt with in my life. Ordered the items on 16.12 and order was collected and dispatched on 26.12 late pm and arrived yesterday morning in Cyprus(Just 3 days!!!). Got updates on my order every 1-2 days and were even kind enough to undervalue the order for me in order to avoid paying a lot of taxes over here. The packed all things carefully and all of them arrived safe & sound. Last but not least they had the best prices fm all the suppliers I got quoted from. Was a real pleasure dealing with them, many thanks to Patrick and Russell for sorting me out. :wavey:


Amen to that!

RHDjapan are a breath of fresh air, wish them every success so that they are around for a long time to come, cause l aint finished buying from them yet...lol


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Truly awesome picture :bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Got my car back from the body shop couple of days ago but weather was all messed up here so I've managed to take a couple of quick snap shots with my phone only today. It's amazing how a set of skirts and spats can transform a car so much 

Before:








After:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What'd I tell you  the ultimate compliment you could do for that car. Awesome.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow the skirts and spats have teanformed the car, its got to be one of the best looking and colour r34 on the forum.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And you were right mate .. Also my Naca duct on my bonnet had the usual damage that most of them get after some time. I just couldn't look at it anymore do I decided to fix that as well whilst the car was in for the Nismo kit. So my bonnet went from this









To this :bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How did you do that? New duct?? Carbon dipped? Relacquered?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb. Even better now with the side skirts and rear spats. Keep the bonnet well protected!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> How did you do that? New duct?? Carbon dipped? Relacquered?


Re-lacquered Liam, the carbon didn't have damage it was just the factory resin that cracked!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

samgtr said:


> Wow the skirts and spats have teanformed the car, its got to be one of the best looking and colour r34 on the forum.



Thanks mate that means a lot!
Next update will be led tail-lights as well as fog and reverse light to modernize that rear end a bit


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Looks superb. Even better now with the side skirts and rear spats. Keep the bonnet well protected!!


Tks matey, I have an fully covered garage so I hope this will last for quite a while, it's practically brand new again


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work on the side skirts. As stated really changed the look of the car for the better.

Car is outstanding.

Love it. Keep it up!

Cory


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice choice of tyre also!!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Stunning stunning


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you guys, more pics to follow up after a very nice photoshoot we did last night


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Japanese brotherhood getting bigger and bigger here in Cyprus with a very special guest as well  Special thanks to my friend DT Photography for snapping up the upcoming shots !!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That Nismo GTR is massive!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes it is! Looks stunning up close! Plan is to create a Cyprus GTR community and try to arrange meetings every now and then and try to gather as many GTR's as possible each time


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

God that is awesome


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And another one


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks so good. Very tough. Nice work Tony!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Looks so good. Very tough. Nice work Tony!



Thanks Kadir it's still work in progress but the nismo kit has really transformed the car!Also this friend of mine taking these cool pics really loves his job, you can follow him on facebook if you want under DT Photography 

https://m.facebook.com/dtphotographycy


----------



## Mot (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Looks tremendous - great looking car!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for the nice words guys, will post more soon!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Very awesome GT-R 34 that is...Those R34 to me are much cooler that that Nismo R35


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you  Here is another one


----------



## Liam_thornton (Aug 11, 2014)

That is epic!

Photography is top notch aswell!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful. No other word for it.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Antonis, you lucky bas...d!! Glad to see you here and i'm happy about you and your GTR. It was a long wait but it was worth it. 

I can see that the car came along really nicely. I love it. The only thing that i'm not a big fan of it is the 19'' wheels! C'mon, go for 18s!

There is a possibility to come next week so i'm going to send you a message.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Many tks for the comments guys really appreciate it  
Greg would not consider 18's for my car at all, it's not a track car and 18's look way small on the car IMHO.
Car is currently getting the water meth kit installed as well as gbox and engine oil change, and hopefully sometime next week will arrange a dyno and a new tune. Will be having a GTR meeting on Sunday therefore stay tuned for more pics :wavey:


----------



## iiNNeX (Aug 1, 2013)

Just had a read through the whole thing.... speachless. Both the car and your enthusiasm and style are awesome.

I hope one day, just like you, I will have a BNR34 myself.

For the time being, I am looking into purchasing a 32 GTR next month as that has been on my wishlist for a while, and my current car a 2011 370Z GT just doesn't feel right... not liking how chunky it feels..

Hope to meet you sometime though man, seeing this in person would be amazing.

- iiNNeX


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

iiNNeX said:


> Just had a read through the whole thing.... speachless. Both the car and your enthusiasm and style are awesome.
> 
> I hope one day, just like you, I will have a BNR34 myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks matey, means a lot  

Would love a GT-R32 as well, for me it is the most iconic GTR ever, and the true godzilla. You should visit Cyprus it's a perfect little island for vacation and we'll get to meet as well :wavey:


----------



## frendod (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice spec mate! Looks stunning!!


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, just read through the whole thing and the car is wonderful. It's great that people like you exist to keep these cars looking and running as good as they do. I Just wish that I could get mine out of the garage more often.

Do you ever think about that RB30? :smokin:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks a lot for the nice words, means a lot to me! RB 3.0 for the time being is out of the question for me due to the collectibility of the car, but I wouldn't say no to a Step 3 HKS stroker kit if I ever find one in the future


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

19" Nice


----------



## roy8532 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dam Nice car man, I'm Jealous


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

BAZGTR530 said:


> 19" Nice


Getting ideas?? :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

New goodies just arrived:
HKS SSQ BOV IV
HKS intercooler hard piping kit
Nismo side indicators / smoked
Nismo front indicators / smoked
Brake line clamps
OEM Rear Bearing set

















And a few phone snapshots of the car as it sits at the moment(could not resist the way it looked with the zebra look sunshines  )


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it Tony!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha Loving the Zebra effect boss!!! Love the way the R is glowing to, who needs a Tommy K light up 1 for £300 eh..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers guys!!Gotta start saving for that Ztune bumper now


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Thank you  Here is another one


fantastic photography.....


The cars not bad either!


:bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey !


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

It was your car that made me decide on my new colour 

Love it!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

G40tee said:


> It was your car that made me decide on my new colour
> 
> Love it!


Glad to be of service mate  Looking forward to see some pics when it's done!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Went in to the bodyshop on Sunday 
Should be done in 2-3 weeks touch wood!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wish you all the best


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

No updates for a while now since I had to change CAS sensor and both rear bearings which cost more than I thought, but finally this arrived on my doorstep :flame:











Quality is simply amazing it's really a work of art ! Will install it tonight and post some more pics up . Engine bay should change drastically after the oem intake's removal


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Managed to install it yday after some minor fitment issues, here are some photos of the process:

Out with the old









Installing the afm's on the ARC

















Time to fit









And finally my engine bay looks much better thanks to ARC

















Had to bend on of the guard corners a slightly since it was coming in contact with my bonnet unfortunately, but no harm done, have no idea if the vspecII bonnet is any different design-wise fm the oem ones if anyone can shed some light on this.

My car now is mapped on 1.4 bar pressure and after installing the intake whilst coming home I noticed that now it goes up to 1.6 !! Guess I need to call my tuner again for some adjustments .

:wavey:


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Re-lacquered Liam, the carbon didn't have damage it was just the factory resin that cracked!


It's pretty interesting to look at the weave... it looks like wet carbon instead of dry! Is that a seam I see towards the bottom of the sanded area?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes mate that looks like a seam. Looks like they added the naca duct onto the bonnet, the seam should be all around the duct.


----------



## lex-nur (Jul 10, 2015)

***915;***949;***953;***945; ***963;***945;***962; ***963;***965;***956;***960;***959;***955;***943;***964;***949;***962; ***922;***973;***960;***961;***953;***959;***953;!

Car has come a long way - great thread... I am importing a R34 M-Spec Nur in Jade colour atm and can't wait for it to come in then I start my journey like you... best colour choice!!!


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice purchase. Iconic car.

But couldn't help noticing that you fully poly bushed it? 

Why would you do that if your not going to track it? Poly are harsh and need regular maintenance, should have just left it stock, would be a lot more comfortable.



SkylineGTRCy said:


> Update on the car, finally I got my car back today rust free, so happy with the results :flame:. Here are some photos of the process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ,
I beg to differ with you on this particular matter, the oem bushes were worn out therefore needed to be changed anyway, so why buy the genuine ones since I could have made the response of my car better and faster? And what amazes me mostly is that the car is not as stiff as I thought it would be, it's actually much better and responsive and are not harsh at all, maybe my S Tune suspension also helps in this case as well as the Yokohama Advan AD048R's. I love the way the car behaves now, it's far better than before.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

*small update*

O'Conner has been sitting for 2 months now since I sold my HKS FCON and hopefully my new ecu will come tomorrow. In the meanwhile, the upgrades still kept going, even minor ones,so I thought I'd share some pics with you guys.

Was thinking were to put my innovate a/f, defi oil pressure & water methanol gauges for quite a while now so I took a slightly radical decision in the end which resulted in removing my stereo & speakers fm the car since they was never used since day one for 2 main reasons. First one is that I can't get enough of that straight six sound no matter how long I'm driving the for. Second is that I couldn't hear anything anyway, since my exhaust is titanium :chuckle:

Decided to collaborate with a good friend of mine who owns a company under the name SUPER VELOCITY, the guy is a prodigy in carbon fiber manufacturing as well as titanium. So started with this SV carbon fiber panel 








and then ordered this small genuine interior used in the distant cousin NISMO Juke for an oem touch to see how it would look









as well as a killer switch, since there won't be any boost controller on my new setup, just low/high pressure mode which directly connected to the new ecu via a boost control valve. This was the final result which I absolutely love I must say!








h








http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c179/antonisconstantinides/20151128_135027_zpsicdgw1py.jpg


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought it was time for a little engine bay refresh/upgrade so got these made by my friend at SV:

Grade A SV Titanium bonnet holder, this thing is truly a work of art:bowdown1:

















Never thought I'd save 600g from a bonnet holder! oem was around 800g fm memory and the titanium one is less than 200g!

Was thinking about getting a new fuse box cover since the one on my car looked old and faded so we decided to make a dry carbon one which weighs only 80g 

















and some prepreg carbon fiber radiator brackets 









Will take an updated engine bay photo once everything is installed


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

My HKS DLI 2 coil amplifier died on me after only 3,000km's and whilst the car was sitting, was really expecting better manufacturing quality from HKS 

Instead of buying another one, I thought it was time for an upgrade so after some thinking on which route to follow, I received these









Really heard good things about the Okada coils by many people so I thought I'd give them a try. Since DLI harness was no longer compatible with my coil setup I ordered a DO-LUCK Enhanced Ignition Harness Kit which should arrive by Tuesday. When everything is received the car will go for wiring check up and sensor placement for the gauges and then we are going for mapping :runaway:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

My new ECU has finally arrived


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Okada coils are expensive, let us know if they are as good as they are meant to be, if so they are worth the money.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

EF Ian said:


> Okada coils are expensive, let us know if they are as good as they are meant to be, if so they are worth the money.


I'm also expecting quite a difference from oem coil packs and together with the do-luck harness it should be quite noticeable. Will keep you informed.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Last piece of the puzzle just arrived:
Do-Luck Enhanced Ignition Harness Kit










Next order going in a weeks time:
Nismo Z-tune front bumper
Nismo Z-tune frond fenders
:clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice updates!


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow the Link g4 with Okada coils nice combo *thumbs up*


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
It's been a while since I posted an update here, first of all the car is now finally mapped with the new ECU together with the Okada coils, Do-Luck harness & NGK Competition sparks. All I can say is WOW this combo was the best thing I ever put on the car and it showed on the results as well. 675bhp @ 1.5 boost and 78kg of torque on a Mustang dyno which is know for it's strict numbers . We still have to make a map with the methanol but I will have to get the water-methanol injectors out and give them a proper clean, since my tuner didn't want to take the risk due to the fact that the car was sitting for almost 6 months. Car was mapped on the streets initially and to finalize it we went to a dyno session 1 week later. 

Dyno sheet:









The car now sounds different, drives different and is smoother than ever, couldn't be happier with the results with my current spec, according to my tuner we could even expect an additional 30-50bhp once the water-methanol mixture goes in and we prepare a 2nd parallel map(in case the injectors don't spray by any chance, it will automatically swap maps for safety of the engine). The car on high boost feels and drives like a beast, however it's almost like it came out of the factory with 700bhp, the power line is sooo smooth:bowdown1:

And one photo of the car during the mapping session:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

It was now time to work on the exterior to make it much the power of the car 

So after a few weeks of placing my order with RHDJapan, these just arrived:










Genuine NISMO Z-Tune front fender set
Genuine NISMO Z-Tune front bumper

Perfect service fm RHD as always, really love working with Patrick :bowdown1: 
Car will go next week to the paint shop, can't wait to see it all done. 
Also with NISMO raising their prices on a variety of items as fm 01.04, I managed to place an order to RHD about below items just this week(they even had an additional 5% discount on all NISMO items):



NISMO Combination Meter Gauge Cluster BNR34 Black
NISMO Multi-Function Display Kit Version II BNR34 V-Spec Nur M-Spec
NISMO RB26DETT Engine Parts - Air Inlet Pipe
NISMO Room Mirror Cover - Carbon Fiber Skyline GT-R RNR40
NISMO S-Tune LED Tail Light Set Skyline R34
Nissan OEM Rear Back Right Lamp - Skyline R34
Nissan OEM Rear Red Back Lamp - Skyline R34
MINE'S Triple Flow Cam Cover Baffle Plate Nissan Skyline GT-R


All these will arrive by end-April, I truly believe they will transform the car. Will update soon with more photos :wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

EF Ian said:


> Okada coils are expensive, let us know if they are as good as they are meant to be, if so they are worth the money.



Can now vouch for these, the car sound smoother especially on idle, it's like listening to another car


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like you are getting some great results.





SkylineGTRCy said:


> Can now vouch for these, the car sound smoother especially on idle, it's like listening to another car


Good, I'll probably go for a set if/when my RB Motorsport coils give up.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

fantastic updates....

keep them coming :chuckle:


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice upgrades and part selection!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys, will post some proper pics once the Nismo kit is installed


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

This package arrived at my door today al the way from Osaka and my good friend Patrick at RHDJapan :flame:

Perfectly & safely packed as always


























NISMO Black Cluster









MINES baffle plates with brand new oem rocket cover seals









NISMO led tail lights









NISMO carbon fiber mirror cover









OEM reverse & fog light to replace my old ones which are not in the best condition after almost 15 years









NISMO mfd upgrade with brand new TOSHIBA replacement screen since mine has 2 vertical lines which tend to annoy me from time to time









NISMO air inlet piping kit. The quality is simply amazing, what a work of art!!!










And last but not least a teaser photo of my car at the paint shop where it went to get the NISMO kit fitted :clap:










Looking forward to get it back and fit everything received. Should really transform the car. Will of course take new photos once everything is fitted.

:wavey:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Epic.. Some great parts there.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Epic.. Some great parts there.


Thank you bro, only the best for our babies you know it well :bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Spot on brother. Spot on..


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I finally picked up my car fm the paint shop, all I can say is WOW the Nismo kit has really transformed the car, took some photos with my mobile to share with you guys and bore you a bit. After 2 years of owning it, i think the car came a long way! Hope you like em :wavey:


















































































and also took 2 pics(before & after) to show the progress so far!

BEFORE:








AFTER:








BEFORE:








AFTER:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful. I love it.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

that's pretty damn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Beautiful. I love it.


Tks a lot brother, means a lot coming fm you :bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

jps said:


> that's pretty damn good! :thumbsup:



Tks matey, I know you love mjade


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. Transforms the car, great stuff.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

ab20000 said:


> Very nice. Transforms the car, great stuff.


Thank you matey!


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice ..Looking hot like Fire


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Just been through your whole thread. That is a LOT of work and hats off to you for doing it. There can't be many cars in Cyprus that stand out like that so you have one very special machine. Best of luck with it, it's something else.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Just re-read this one too, car looks fantastic.

got any pics of the Nismo inlet pipes installed with the ARC box?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Bigkeeko many tks for your kind words, a lot of work has been done on the car to bring it up to this point. They were telling me before I got it that it will be a never ending project and I knew it as well however I'm so happy with the results so far still lots of work to be done before I start building a new engine


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Alex C said:


> Just re-read this one too, car looks fantastic.
> 
> got any pics of the Nismo inlet pipes installed with the ARC box?


Hi Alex I only got the car yestersay so I haven't managed to install the pipes yet however I have a friend in Australia who already has this combo, here is a pic of his engine bay


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Will post some detailed photos of the installation soon!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Bonjour! Tasty.


----------



## Malc_R (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow - that is truly amazing.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking great with the nismo kit:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys appreciate the comments, love how it turned out. Two more installations today:

Nismo cluster









Nismo MFD upgrade & brand new Toshiba MFD to replace my old one:


----------



## AGellL (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Went for a photo shoot today with a few other cars, I took some mobile photos until the official photos get released 



















































Will post more fm the session soon :wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

First photo already released


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

that is fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> First photo already released


What colour is the car on the right????


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi mate, it's custom made color, brown/gold combo.

Another one just posted by my photographer friend


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I swear I remember seeing that brown R34 about 10 years ago in the UK at some car dealer here. When I went to shut the door something fell off the car on the bottom lol


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

It was bought fm a UK dealer so most probably it's the same car .


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And another one posted today 









Also ordered my full Hi Octane oil catch tank kit(with braided lines, fittings etc) as well as an HKS oil cooler kit since temps in Cyprus have already hit 36 degrees Celsius this week


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome car and photo.


----------



## nathanferg (May 16, 2016)

just read the whole thread from start to finish mate. She's stunning. As you first said, the colour is love or hate and I was never a fan but yours really does look absolutely stunning! Very well done! keep up the great work!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys, yes millenium jade is a very strange colour and quite unique almost everyone here ask me whether it is a custom paint job. But I do love mjade, I have since the first day I saw it up close


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I received a package fm Australia 










Many tks to hi Octane, the quality of the catch tank is amazing, what a work of art!:bowdown1:
O'Conner has now been booked for installation of the MINE's baffle plates, the catch tank & the NISMO air inlet piping. That should really transform the engine bay a bit. Also Superpro steering bushes as well as upper arm bushes will be installed. Then hopefully we will finalize the tune with the water-meth this time.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Got to say - looking very special.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Attended a local bike/car show today along with some other R's, took some quick snaps with the phone


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Updated spec list 26.06.2016:


ENGINE 
VSPECIINUR RB26DETT N1 ENGINE
ENGINE BUILT BY TOMOJI NAKAMURA OF TRIAL TUNING SPIRIT JAPAN
HKS STEP 2 CAMSHAFTS 264deg
HKS FULL KIT RETAINERS 
HKS PULLEYS
N1 OIL PUMP
TRUST OIL SUMP EXTENSION
MINES TRIPLE FLOW CAM COVER BAFFLE PLATE
HI-OCTANE OIL CATCH TANK FULL SYSTEM

DRIVETRAIN
ORC 1000F TRIPLE PLATE CLUTCH KIT

IGNITION AND ECU
LINK G4+ ECU 
NGK COMPETITION SPARK PLUGS
OKADA PROJECT PLASMA COIL PACK
DO-LUCK ENHANCED IGNITION HARNESS KIT


ELECTRONIC
DEFI FUEL PRESSURE RACER GAUGE 52mm
INNOVATE A/F PSB-1 GAUGE 52mm 
NISMO MFD UPGRADE

INDUCTION/COOLING
ARC SUPER INDUCTION BOX
GARRETT 2860 Turbo Kit 
CUSTOM MADE INTERCOOLER 60x30x10cm
HKS HARD PIPE KIT
HKS SSQ BOV IV
KOYO RACING RADIATOR
NISMO AIR INLET PIPES

EXHAUST
MINES TURBO OUTLETS
TRUST DOWNPIPES
TRUST FULL TITANIUM EXHAUST SYSTEM




FUELLING 
TOMEI IN-TANK FUEL PUMP
HKS FUEL RAIL
HKS FUEL REGULATOR
SARD 700cc INJECTORS
AQUAMIST HFS3 WATER/METHANOL INJECTION SYSTEM

BRAKING
AP 6 POT FRONT CALIPERS WITH GREDDY BRAKE ROTORS 355mmx32mm & ENDLESS PADS
STOCK N1 322mm REAR BREMBO BRAKES WITH ENDLESS PADS 

SUSPENSION AND HANDLING 
NISMO S-TUNE COILOVERS
SUPERPRO FULL BUSH REPLACEMENT
NISMO ENGINE & GBOX MOUNTS

WHEELS AND TYRES
19x10.5j et12 RAY***8217;S TE37SL***8217;S 
PROJECT MU WHEEL NUTS
275/30/R19 YOKOHAMA ADVAN NEOVA AD08R***8217;s

EXTERIOR
NISMO Z-TUNE FRONT BUMPER
NISMO Z-TUNE SIDE SKIRTS 
NISMO Z-TUNE REAR SPATS
MINES CARBON TRUNK SPOILER
NISMO CARBON DOOR PILLARS
NISMO SMOKED SIDE INDICATORS
NISMO SMOKED FRONT INDICATORS
NISMO GT LED TAIL LIGHTS
NISMO REAR OVERFENDERS
OEM VSPECIINUR DRY CARBON BONNET WITH NACA DUCT
CARBON SKINNED FRONT UNDERSPOILER

INTERIOR
FACTORY LEATHER FRONT SEATS
NISMO CARBON REAR VIEW MIRROR COVER
NISMO GT TITANIUM SHIFT KNOB
NISMO COMBINATION METER GAUGE CLUSTER
S.V DRY CARBON GAUGE PANEL


ENGINE DRESS UP:
S.V TITANIUM BONNET HOLDER
S.V DRY CARBON FUSE BOX COVER
S.V DRY CARBON RADIATIOR BRACKETS
GARAGE DEFEND CARBON RADIATOR COOLING PANEL
NISMO OIL FILLER CAP
NISMO RACING RADIATIOR CAP

OUTPUT
POWER: 675BHP @ 1.5 / 8,000RPM
TORQUE: 78kg


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Last week managed to install the following:

Front bearings replaced
SuperPro upper elbow bush installation so now all bushes are replaced atm
MINE's triple flow baffle plates
NISMO air inlet pipes
HiOctane Oil catch tank

Here are some photos pf the updated engine bay:

Before after:









as it stands now:










Next step:
HKS oil cooler installation
Fujimura Auto Titanium strut bar


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Go go go!! Looking very slick brother!!

That carbon skinned front lower splitter; did you buy it like that or did you have the original piece re-covered?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Go go go!! Looking very slick brother!!
> 
> That carbon skinned front lower splitter; did you buy it like that or did you have the original piece re-covered?



Many tks for your kind words brother, bought the splitter and had it skinned locally before I installed it. Thinking of replacing it with the top secret one at the moment !


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Simply perfect!!!! What does S.V. stand for? Where you get the bonnet holder from?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Nick, thank you matey! S.V is a local friend of mine that is into composites and titanium part manufacturing! It stands for Super Velocity! Custom made parts


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Hi Nick, thank you matey! S.V is a local friend of mine that is into composites and titanium part manufacturing! It stands for Super Velocity! Custom made parts


Thanks bro


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Attended a local bike/car show today along with some other R's, took some quick snaps with the phone


Lovely looking car.is that themis r33 gtr?i lived in cyprus for five years and got to know him and cougar power in paphos.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Indeed is matey, we were actually helping Cougar as customers that day in his stand


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Indeed is matey, we were actually helping Cougar as customers that day in his stand


Thought so.i did have some pictures of his r33 on my phone but seem to have lost them.spent a bit of time down at cougar when i had my astra vxr.does he still have his yellow m3 convertable?my mate use to get parts from cougar and get themis to fit them.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah he still does, now it is supercharged as well  Decent chap to deal with and a close friend


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Yeah he still does, now it is supercharged as well  Decent chap to deal with and a close friend


Yes was allways brilliant with us.pass on my regards.(ryan that had the blue astra vxr).and your car looks awsome.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

ryan51 said:


> Yes was allways brilliant with us.pass on my regards.(ryan that had the blue astra vxr).and your car looks awsome.


Many tks for your kind words matey, consider it done :wavey:


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Many tks for your kind words matey, consider it done :wavey:


All the best mate.will keep an eye out when im next over.my parents still live there in erimi.keep up the good work.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

ryan51 said:


> All the best mate.will keep an eye out when im next over.my parents still live there in erimi.keep up the good work.


Shoot a pm next time you're over, Erimi is literally 5 mins fm where I live Ryan!


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Shoot a pm next time you're over, Erimi is literally 5 mins fm where I live Ryan!


Will do.would love to see the car.do you ever go in the buccanear?im good friends with george and rasha.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really, haven't been there once tbh


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Not really, haven't been there once tbh


Its not gor everyone.where abouts do you live?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

In Pano Polemidia area close to the new hospital


----------



## ryan51 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes i know it.not far at all.lots of nice cars over there.use to go to achna to watch the drifting aswell.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Why is it that my want for an R34 doesn't seem to go away. Looking at cars like yours certainly doesn't help.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

stunning car dude! 

could i ask what alloys they are?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

What a car, congrats


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Jamesjsy said:


> stunning car dude!
> 
> could i ask what alloys they are?


Rays TE37 SL


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

EF Ian said:


> Why is it that my want for an R34 doesn't seem to go away. Looking at cars like yours certainly doesn't help.


Mayby time to scratch that itch Ian? :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

BAZGTR530 said:


> What a car, congrats


Tks matey!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Jamesjsy said:


> stunning car dude!
> 
> could i ask what alloys they are?


Tks mate, as Nick correcrly said they are Te37SL's 19×10.5


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

What an utterly gorgeous car! Beautifully executed


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks for the kind words Chou!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks stunning and two great cars/ colours side by side:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The only problem with SLs wheels is that they are sticker type and therefore will erode over time, and dont come with volk/rays centre caps so they always look unfinished


that said good effort

id pop on the Nismo bonnet


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree.

Sell them to me and get yourself some proper wheels


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

matty32 said:


> The only problem with SLs wheels is that they are sticker type and therefore will erode over time




So the sticker types are now inferior..? I guess that only leaves him 2 options then:

1) £30 replacement SL Stickers.

2) £3000 to buy 'Engraved' Nismo Rims from you.

Hmm... I know which option I'd go for :chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

matty32 said:


> The only problem with SLs wheels is that they are sticker type and therefore will erode over time, and dont come with volk/rays centre caps so they always look unfinished
> 
> 
> that said good effort
> ...


Center caps can be fitted there are converters now that fit perfectly however I love the way these look since the lack of center cap makes the wheel look even bigger. Plus the 500-600g saving per wheel in comparison to the normal TE's is not a minor thing in regards to performance as well. I like the Nismo bonnet however all cars here even GTT's have a copy of it on since too many companies copied that design and you see it quite often whereas the vspecii bonnet is unique. Maybe in the future. As for the stickers Rays has replacements anw and I don't think I will need any for the next 5-10years. But many tks for your kind words and positive contribute as always Matty, how typical of you.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

bluesky said:


> Looks stunning and two great cars/ colours side by side:thumbsup:


Tks mate, really love that custom purple on my friend's 33!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I think your car is perfect bro oh and the wheels are fine.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey glad you like my "unfinished" wheels


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow she's a stunner :thumbsup: Lovely car!


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

Great combination. Well done. 

What offset are the wheels? et12?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Wow she's a stunner :thumbsup: Lovely car!


Thank you m8!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Sukhy said:


> Great combination. Well done.
> 
> What offset are the wheels? et12?


Thanks for the kind words, yes correct +12 front & rear best offset for the r34


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Many tks to 9TR:bowdown1: about the info given for my NürZilla. Aparently it was #152 fm the entire Nür line up, #113 fm the VSpecIINür line up & get this, it was #23(NI-SAN in Japanese) mjade nür that came out fm Nissan's factory.Really glad to finally know all these details after owning the car for 2.5 years


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it..


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stunning!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks BNR brothers !


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Took the car out for a ride yesterday after a looong time, managed to take some phone snaps whilst I was out.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

AB FAB !

:clap:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey !


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks brother!


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Millennium Jade really is growing on me, just the right amount of light to highlight the R34's best bits.

Wheel stance is bang on !!


----------



## leo33GTRCYPRUS (Apr 26, 2016)

Simply stunning mate ;-) Cant wait for it to get out of summer hibernation (that's when we hibernate cars here in CY due to the very high temps lol ) so we can go for a ride in Limassol ;-)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Took the car out for a ride yesterday after a looong time, managed to take some phone snaps whilst I was out.


I just bumped in to this thread & even my cat was.....


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

And now the cats not looking I can clean up the crisis I just had in my Y-fronts

Mate that is awesome..................


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:chuckle: Tks mate!!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

curious said:


> Wheel stance is bang on !!


Stance yeh... Wheels on the other hand 'incomplete'. :flame:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> Stance yeh... Wheels on the other hand 'incomplete'. :flame:


:chuckle:


----------



## R34gtrchris (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice one i think it's everyone's dream


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

You should sell this......in case you've not heard, R34's are selling for £150k+ !!!


:chuckle:


TT



(Seriously though, nice build there mate! You should be very happy with that!)


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

F*****G Epic


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you guys, means a lot ! Lot's of hard work on this car and still haven't finished even half of what I want to do

I know these sell for a lot of money but I did not buy this as an investment but because it was my dream ever since I was a kid. It's the best car I can ever own according to my own standards of course, therefore if I ever sell it I'm afraid I will have nothing to replace it with!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

In my top 3 BNR34's - so perfect!

What are these other plans??


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> In my top 3 BNR34's - so perfect!
> 
> What are these other plans??


Many tks for the comment Chou, I appreciate it matey!! The plans till end of 2016 are:

HKS oil cooler
FUJIMURA AUTO titanium strut bar
custom dry carbon wing stays(only 4cm taller than oem since I don't like the ones currently for sale fm various makers that are 8cm taller than oem)
dry carbon wing blade
dry carbon extended diffuser fins
Top secret carbon front lip


Hope I can manage by January 2017


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Many tks for the comment Chou, I appreciate it matey!! The plans till end of 2016 are:
> 
> HKS oil cooler
> FUJIMURA AUTO titanium strut bar
> ...


So epic!

Good luck with the rest of the build, looking forward to the next stage


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey stay tuned


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

It's been a while since I last received any spares for NurZilla, yesterday I received this though:









Very critical to have one especially with the temp hitting 42degrees Celsius during summer months. Preferred HKS over the NISMO due to better build quality & function IMO. HKS also has 15 cooling rows whilst NISMO has 12 if I'm not mistaken.

Also got this in the mail:chuckle:








Next mod: Strut bar


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Literally bro :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As ever, love the updates.. Keep at it brother!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Such high quality modifications! Pure class!


----------



## Nelkel (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey Tony!

Just found your build thread, absolutely insane. I LOVE your car mate!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Nelkel said:


> Hey Tony!
> 
> Just found your build thread, absolutely insane. I LOVE your car mate!


Hi matey, many tks for your kind words!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Quality upgrades on a lovely car! I have the same cooler to go on my 34 will be interested to see how you get on with it temps wise as i probably won't get mine fitted for a little while yet.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

bluesky said:


> Quality upgrades on a lovely car! I have the same cooler to go on my 34 will be interested to see how you get on with it temps wise as i probably won't get mine fitted for a little while yet.


Tks matey! Will let you know as soon as its installed!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Tks matey! Will let you know as soon as its installed!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Went with a cousin of mine for a photo-shoot session to test his new Canon 6D. Will be posting some more photos later but here is a teaser


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Went with a cousin of mine for a photo-shoot session to test his new Canon 6D. Will be posting some more photos later but here is a teaser


Great camera


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:chuckle:
Thanks matey!


----------



## chaza (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn that is one gorgeous car, great build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

And another one. One of my favorites!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Perfection.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you my friend! Was thinking of putting the Rtune bonnet but this look with the oem vspecII bonnet starts to grow on me


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Thank you my friend! Was thinking of putting the Rtune bonnet but this look with the oem vspecII bonnet starts to grow on me




I personally think it has just enough. Too much of a good thing, can be bad. I wouldn't risk spoiling what is such an iconic car.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> I personally think it has just enough. Too much of a good thing, can be bad. I wouldn't risk spoiling what is such an iconic car.


Fully agree. I just ordered the Fujimura Auto strut bar so the engine bay will be nearly finished as well


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Nearly.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. 

Look is spot on IMO, like OEM+.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

You already know how much I love your car!

So if the exterior is 'done' and the engine bay 'nearly' done...what's next?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks for the kind words guys, means a lot ! I really love the oem look this was my target in the first place . On the exterior I would like to get the dry carbon high wing stands and carbon blade. After those are done then I would like to retrim my interior to a black leather/alcantara/red stiching and get all the nismo parts for the underfloor as well as reinforcement struts etc.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks Liam!!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> And another one. One of my favorites!


Honestly dude..you have to change your wheels to 18's!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Neveeeeeeeeeer:chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Two more photos  Also finally ordered my strut bar, looking forward to receive it!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Please keep the photo updates coming, your car (and your voice ) is an inspiration for mine!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> Please keep the photo updates coming, your car (and your voice ) is an inspiration for mine!


:chuckle: I knew I saw that black beauty somewhere before I just couldn't remember, hope you are well my friend and I really hope you can keep your beast.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Small update during the weekend a friend and I managed to install the HKS oil cooler. Needed some modification which I did not expect, most probably due to the Z Tune bumper but in the end it was worth it, it's a really nice cooler, this should be installed fm factory IMO.

















fitted by a good friend of mine who also happens to own a BNR34, you can clearly see his addiction(hint: wrist):chuckle:









The cooling effect is amazing,just after 5 minutes we started the car to warm it up, we measured temps and the bottom & top of the core(15 rows) using a laser temp reading gun. On the bottom the temps were 52 degrees & on the top it was 40 which is quite a difference given the fact that the thermostat was not fully open and the car was not on the move. Extremely happy with the quality of the kit, minus the slight mods we had to do in order to fit it but then again nothing is simple with these cars! 
Also some more photos fm the camera testing


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## RangerRoger75 (Dec 7, 2016)

Awesome, keep it up!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent looks good, looking forward to fitting my hks cooler at some point and those pics help thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Hado (Apr 6, 2016)

What a stunning car. I love it!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the love guys!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Small update during the weekend a friend and I managed to install the HKS oil cooler. Needed some modification which I did not expect, most probably due to the Z Tune bumper but in the end it was worth it, it's a really nice cooler, this should be installed fm factory IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how much i love your car, we have discussed this!!


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

What was the mod for the Z-Tune bumper ?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

curious said:


> What was the mod for the Z-Tune bumper ?


Had to leave one bracket out fm the ones included in the kit and had to reverse the one bolting onto the intercooler 
side to make clearance from the bumper. Also had to bend the lower part of the oilcooler housing as it was rubbing on the bumper's air duct.


----------



## Funk Motorsport (Nov 16, 2016)

What a lovely machine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

The 24th of December marks 3 years of ownership. Well, our anniversary present arrived a bit early :chuckle: Special parts for a special car:clap:

















To say the quality and the craftsmanship is amazing will simply be an understatement. Glad I chose this one over the Fujimura Auto!

Also some more photos fm the session we had last time


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

great car


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is a dream come true looks epic enjoy


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You know my thoughts already brother!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks guys!!


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I loved reading every page


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lamont1990 said:


> I loved reading every page




Tka mate!:wavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally managed to find some time to install my tower bar, NISMO plenum to follow soon


----------



## Xanathos (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunning beauty mate...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks mate


----------



## JonnyBCK (May 5, 2014)

now thats a tidy engine bay! stunnign car too mate best millenium jade coloured car ive seen!


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Awesome build, much jealousy


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you guys


----------



## JDMFanZA (Aug 29, 2016)

I read through the whole thread, and absolutely love it 

To own this specific GT-R would be impossible for me, it would be a dream of my dream ....

Even a normal R34 GT-R is impossible.

Glad this forum has so many awesome GTR's to look at, thanks for sharing!!

I will continue to watch this thread.

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

JDMFanZA said:


> I read through the whole thread, and absolutely love it
> 
> To own this specific GT-R would be impossible for me, it would be a dream of my dream ....
> 
> ...


Many tks for your input my friend. I was actually saying exactly the same things you say before I got mine, so one thing I've learned is never to say never


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful strut bar . Looking forward to see what's coming next!


----------



## JDMFanZA (Aug 29, 2016)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Many tks for your input my friend. I was actually saying exactly the same things you say before I got mine, so one thing I've learned is never to say never


Let's see what happens in the future :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## swang2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh wow that strut bar is gorgeous!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Ash91 (Feb 2, 2017)

Just read right through this whole thread! All 19 pages on my phone.. All I can say is wow!! What an amazing GT-R.. Major credit for maintaining such a lovely example.. I hope to own a GT-R too one day!! ?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Ash91 said:


> Just read right through this whole thread! All 19 pages on my phone.. All I can say is wow!! What an amazing GT-R.. Major credit for maintaining such a lovely example.. I hope to own a GT-R too one day!! ?


Thank you mate, means a lot!!  Best of luck!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Well I didn't get much work done today thanks to this thread :chuckle: Awesome stuff man! Now time for the 2.8 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Well I didn't get much work done today thanks to this thread :chuckle: Awesome stuff man! Now time for the 2.8 :thumbsup:


Tks brother, yes time for a proper research now:smokin:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

No progress on the car for the past year unfortunately but here are some of my favorite photos I haven't posted on here


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome car! I had the pleasure of ***8216;chasing***8217; a black Nur from Japfest at Santa Pod on the dual carriageways back to Milton Keynes last year. Totally mesmerising view which I will never forget. I***8217;m not sure I could have taken him even if I had wanted to.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot matey, a few upgrades coming soon:smokin:


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I think I've seen a post of your car on my instagram explore page with your hand across the 34's back. Just want to say damn dude, you've got some cool tattoos. Were there a lot of millennium jade R34s made? Because I've read in my Skyline book that a lot of the M-Specs were millennium jade.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey man, yeah that's me:chuckle: . Many tks for your kind comments! Not so many actually. 156 VspecIINürs in Mjade and 144 MSpecNürs in Mjade.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow! So you've got 1 out of the 300 of them. That's insane! That's a really nice car you've got man and definitely can tell you're enjoying the hell out of it from reading this build thread!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks man, I appreciate the love. Yes can't get enough of it really


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Long due update here, order just arrived from my friends over at RHDJapan:

Nismo rear wing dry carbon blade
Nismo carbon diffuser fin set
Nismo intercooler
Nismo floormats
Superior Auto high wing stands
Midori Seibi titanium 90mm downpipes
Midori Seibi custom 90mm titanium exhaust

Photos to follow soon, but this is how all petrolheads living rooms should look like:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine started up this week for first time with Midori ti down pipe, turbine outlets , muffler. And tomei ti decay. (Runs an n1)

Sounded good.

Midori are nice people and do quality parts.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Unvelievable craftsmanship that's for sure.. How's the sound?? Struggling to find a titaniun 90mm decat pipe tho, Tomei seems to only make 80mm versions


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some photos of the Midori Seibi's superior craftsmanship. So happy with the way this came out! And one with my "now empty" wallet for size reference:chuckle:


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

The wait is finally over! these are gonna look amazing on the car


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

True brother and well worth it! Will post some pics when everything is installed


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Love it.


Tks brother!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

In progress:squintdan


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Finally :smokin:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Rear end is now complete, nismo fins installed today! Couldn't be happier with the way it turned out.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking top notch. How does it sound?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> Looking top notch. How does it sound?


Tks mate! Sounds so quiet compared to trust titanium I had! Sweet sound but deep, no drone whatsoever though which susrprised me a lot. Will make a video as soon as it's back home!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Back home from the garage today. Here are some photos with all the parts installed. So happy with the outcome, absolutely love the new look.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

She's come a long way! Looking amazing mate:bowdown1: 

Next up, Nismo harnesses:chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey indeed she has! Hahahaha yes looks like it. I'll just add it to the endless part list I still got to purchase:chuckle:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That is awesome, loving the new exhaust! :bowdown1: Have you got any sound clips of it?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

9TR said:


> Outstanding


Tks matey!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Red Duke said:


> That is awesome, loving the new exhaust! :bowdown1: Have you got any sound clips of it?


Tks man! Soon! But already in love with it, it's bigger and more quiet. Can hear all the sounds my turbos are making without any Ti drone in the cockpit. Midori have really outdone themselves could't be happier with the outcome.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Unexpected upgrade for the Nür.. Twin GTX2860R GENII turbos to replace the ancient 2860-5's:smokin:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi SkylineGTRCy,

Very cool car my friend. Looks awesome and your attention to detail and good parts is immeccable. Well done and congrats. 

One question, that rear Nismo tow hook you have. Is it just bolted down to the spare tyre well with 2 bolts? I would like to see some photos from inside the tyre well, if you can please. This tow hook has always intrigued me. Especially the location where it gets affixed just with 2 bolts.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Please give us some comparison dyno graphs! I wouldnt mind changing mine from GT2860-5's to these GTX2860r-5 GenII's


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Hi SkylineGTRCy,
> 
> Very cool car my friend. Looks awesome and your attention to detail and good parts is immeccable. Well done and congrats.
> 
> One question, that rear Nismo tow hook you have. Is it just bolted down to the spare tyre well with 2 bolts? I would like to see some photos from inside the tyre well, if you can please. This tow hook has always intrigued me. Especially the location where it gets affixed just with 2 bolts.


Thanks for your kind words mate! Yes the tow hook is fixed on the 2 bolts that hold the centre diffuser bracket. It's just for looks , by any means you are not to tow the car from the nismo hook.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Please give us some comparison dyno graphs! I wouldnt mind changing mine from GT2860-5's to these GTX2860r-5 GenII's


I'm not sure I will go to dyno this year matey, it will mostly be tuned on the street and if needed we will arrange dyno as well. Will let you know in due time! They do look much more promising though and I believe these would work even better with a setup like yours:smokin:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Thanks for your kind words mate! Yes the tow hook is fixed on the 2 bolts that hold the centre diffuser bracket. It's just for looks , by any means you are not to tow the car from the nismo hook.


Ahh, I thought so as there is no substantial material in the tyre well to form a foundation for towing. 

It's sad though, Nismo item such as a tow hook which is only there for looks. Don't get me wrong, I love it as well and would have it too.


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Unexpected upgrade for the Nür.. Twin GTX2860R GENII turbos to replace the ancient 2860-5's:smokin:


Who done the machining on these turbo's?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some long overdue photos of NurZilla as it stands now courtesy of my good friend @dtphotos_cy


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some more


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some really cool photos taken by a good friend of mine


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness. What a build, serious machine there. A dream.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

My_Names_Buck said:


> Oh my goodness. What a build, serious machine there. A dream.


Tks a lot for the kind words matey!


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are Epic photos!!

Beautiful machine.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

ShopGTR said:


> Those are Epic photos!!
> 
> Beautiful machine.


Thank you


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Stunning car, enjoy 👍


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

I'll echo the above, really nice photos.

I'm torn on the extended spoiler legs though, sometimes I love them (like in your pic) and other times when I see them from behind im not convinced.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

SarGara said:


> I'll echo the above, really nice photos.
> 
> I'm torn on the extended spoiler legs though, sometimes I love them (like in your pic) and other times when I see them from behind im not convinced.


Like I was before installing them. Good thing about them is that now i have actually a much better view fm the rear view mirror. I'm thinking of color coding them though. Too much carbon in one area for my taste


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Epic


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks mate!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

New steering wheel arrived today custom made for NurZilla, these guys are amazing this is the first BNR34 steering wheel they made and I could not be happier with the results. Go check them out on insta @SWCustom


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Since my exhaust system is Midori Seibi 90mm Ti, I could not find a decat that suited this system. After a few discussions with Patrick @RHDJapan he contacted Midori Seibi and they have agreed to produce a Ti decat to suit their 90mm systems. 2 months later came home to this.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Managed to install the steering wheel today. Got to say that I always felt like the interior was a bit dated. Well, this upgrade has made a substantial difference in that regard. Absolutely love the new look. Got to get me a MFD cf cover later on, that should help spread the cf look around the interior nicely.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> View attachment 268053
> Managed to install the steering wheel today. Got to say that I always felt like the interior was a bit dated. Well, this upgrade has made a substantial difference in that regard. Absolutely love the new look. Got to get me a MFD cf cover later on, that should help spread the cf look around the interior nicely.


The car is coming along really nicely. We will talk soon bro.
Epic!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

LP570-4 said:


> The car is coming along really nicely. We will talk soon bro.
> Epic!


Tks mate, love how the project progresses. New purchase over weekend and a long due upgrade as well. EBA full brake kit soon to be installed after the Supertec adapter kit arrives.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Tks mate, love how the project progresses. New purchase over weekend and a long due upgrade as well. EBA full brake kit soon to be installed after the Supertec adapter kit arrives.


That color is gorgeous, never thought it would pop like it does. But it works extremely well!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks a lot mate. Mjade need to be seen up close to be appreciated. Would like to believe that through my insta page I have managed to convince a lot of people who were biased against the color, to re-think


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

Stunning car and amazing work done so far. Most likely going to be adding a few bits to my car that you have done. Always nice to see how things look or turn out before taking the plunge.

Question- On the HKS oil cooler did you have to slit the fender guard for ducting or did you make a duct to go out the side of the bumper?


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> View attachment 268053
> Managed to install the steering wheel today. Got to say that I always felt like the interior was a bit dated. Well, this upgrade has made a substantial difference in that regard. Absolutely love the new look. Got to get me a MFD cf cover later on, that should help spread the cf look around the interior nicely.


 This is mine! I really like your choice of steering wheel!! Nice choice of interior coloring too, w e kinda match a wee bit!!🧐😜.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

JdmCookie34 said:


> Stunning car and amazing work done so far. Most likely going to be adding a few bits to my car that you have done. Always nice to see how things look or turn out before taking the plunge.
> 
> Question- On the HKS oil cooler did you have to slit the fender guard for ducting or did you make a duct to go out the side of the bumper?


Hi mate, many thanks for your kind words, much appreciated. Reg HKS oil cooler I did not have to cut anything or remove the guard for that matter. it just sits flush.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Johnny R33 said:


> This is mine! I really like your choice of steering wheel!! Nice choice of interior coloring too, w e kinda match a wee bit!!🧐😜.
> View attachment 268315


Looks good matey! love the seat trim as well!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some photos we took over the weekend😊


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Love the wing!! ( Shopping cart handle style ). Those are great for pushing when you run out of gas 😂😅😂🤣. But very sweet ride, Godzilla looks great


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Johnny R33 said:


> Love the wing!! ( Shopping cart handle style ). Those are great for pushing when you run out of gas 😂😅😂🤣. But very sweet ride, Godzilla looks great





Johnny R33 said:


> Love the wing!! ( Shopping cart handle style ). Those are great for pushing when you run out of gas 😂😅😂🤣. But very sweet ride, Godzilla looks great


Haha indeed. Although not best of quality, superior auto wing stands are my preferred option, look wise, as they make the wing very aggressive.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Haha indeed. Although not best of quality, superior auto wing stands are my preferred option, look wise, as they make the wing very aggressive.


Im thinking of ordering a set of those wing stands once im finished with my TDY trip for work. What quality issues should i be aware of before getting a set or did you have ?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

JdmCookie34 said:


> Im thinking of ordering a set of those wing stands once im finished with my TDY trip for work. What quality issues should i be aware of before getting a set or did you have ?


They are CF skinned and not all CF and just clear coated, although there are some spots not done properly and clear coating has spots in some places especially towards the base of the stands mainly due to light layer of coating I presume. If you recoat then they will look amazing, thinking of color matching mine to the car honestly speaking.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> They are CF skinned and not all CF and just clear coated, although there are some spots not done properly and clear coating has spots in some places especially towards the base of the stands mainly due to light layer of coating I presume. If you recoat then they will look amazing, thinking of color matching mine to the car honestly speaking.


Thanks for the heads up, I will probably just get them recoated. I plan on keeping them in the CF look because my car is white and i need the CF/black peices to break up the white on the car lol. I like white but it hides a lot of 34s features compared to other colors offered.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Indeed, on a white car it will look amazing. Get a proper coating done and they are amazing. I don't believe there is any other company that does this style of stands which make the rear wing extend further beyond the car's length.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hope you do not mine but another question? On one of your photos of your engine compartment and of your HKS oil cooler i notice you went with the HKS intercooler pipping instead of the Nismo version to go with the Nismo Air Inlet Pipe. Any reason? Was it because of the 4 peices(HKS) instead of the 3(Nismo). Possibly making a few purchases and these are on the menu with the wing stands.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got them for a very good price and have no significant difference than the nismo ones. That said, I would probably get the Nismo ones now since most parts on the car are fm Nismo.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Just got them for a very good price and have no significant difference than the nismo ones. That said, I would probably get the Nismo ones now since most parts on the car are fm Nismo.


Appreciate the reply. You should keep Hks piping to go with the oil cooler you have unless you plan on switching the oil cooler out for the Nismo variant.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't plan to change anything, HKS is a better quality cooler than nismo IMO and I believe more rows as well.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Sharing a cool video of NurZilla done by a very talented and promising young man. His videos are amazing and at only 14 years old, he has a bright future ahead!


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dang, i gotta wait a whole month to see this awesomness lol. Where im at currently limits what i can or cant see and i usally cant see any sort of videos unless its from a .mil site.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Few more


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Few more


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Great photos of a stunning car. Very lucky to own such a nice example.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks for your kind words mate!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Next upgrade soon to go on NurZilla😎. EBA brake kit with supertec adapter kit along with APP brake line system.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Long due upgrade time. Many thanks to Supertec for his amazing plug&play adapter kit as well as support throughout the process. New bolt and nut set for all 4 corners also supplied by Supertec as well as fast IAT sensor.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I replaced the old yellowish cracked brake line brackets with these billet aluminum ones. Minor detail I know, but details matter in this project































These are offered in various colors in case anyone is interested. Link below:

Products


----------



## astronomy (Jan 12, 2013)

hi,

does anyone have a link to the speednation video of this car before the OP bought it??
i cant find it on youtube and i really love that video, i never bookmarked it


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Recent photoshoot  Last photos with current look


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Exterior 95% complete. Long wait but well worth it. Soon to go for paint.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Out with the old


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

In with the new  bonnet will be color matched along with some other touching details. Looking forward to the overall fresh look. Nismo quality is top notch as expected and well worth the long wait.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Details matter  Ti 5553 lug nuts and axle nuts by Yperion Titanium.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Always with the top quality products. Love it


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey means a lot coming fm you!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lug and axle nuts installed. Love the combination, details of course but well worth it.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Not too long now


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

New look just before Christmas. Today marks the day of a 8 year ownership, NurZilla came into my ownership on 24.12.2013.
Photos are exactly 8 years apart.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Bonnet finally fitted, could not be happier with the results


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Is there possibly anything else you can do to perfect this masterpiece.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> Is there possibly anything else you can do to perfect this masterpiece.


Tks man really love how it turned out. Some more photos fm a recent photoshoot.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A stunning car which gets better and better by the day!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks matey, seems it is impossible to lay back and say no more unfortunately.
Have a great bootey Sunday everyone


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some more recent photos. More Nismo goodies arriving soon. Planning an engine refresh as the oem hoses start tearing up one by one and the best way to make sure it lasts another 20years is to do an engine out refresh. Does anyone have the oem hose part numbers connecting to the RB by any chance?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Z-Tune  

N-Tune Spec-V II


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> Z-Tune
> 
> N-Tune Spec-V II


Hahaha that had me cracking mate😂
One more


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Some interesting parts arrived this week


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Oem wind deflectors installed as well, love this detail and was always afraid to get these in case they did not look good. Boy was I wrong








BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Parts started coming for the upcoming engine refresh.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Parts started coming for the upcoming engine refresh.
> View attachment 272312
> 
> View attachment 272313
> ...


I have that alternator to fit soon also, beautiful.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a nice bit of kit. Will definitely bring some freshness in the engine bay.
Some more small but important upgrades: Cylinder Head Oil Drain Kit fm Franklin Performance as well as Billet Underdrive Waterpump Pulley


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Current N1 engine built by Tomoji Nakamura of Trial Tuning Spirit Japan. More than happy with the response and power so did not want to mess with it by changing internal parts. Engine has 22k km fm factory but upgrade was done back in 2011 therefore I believe it is now due for an engine out thorough refresh with some new parts ensuring reliability and safety. All engine oem hoses are ordered fm Amayama already and today I received below from the guys in HI Octane Racing.Special thanks to Kyle fm HI Octane for sorting out everything for me, cannot praise these guys enough. Were kind enough to include also a world time attack hardcover book in the package. The extended oil pan looks way too good to install on the car especially after it was media blasted, photos don't do it justice.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Last parts arrived and ready for an engine out refresh finally.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I enjoy your attention to detail with the engine components. Your car already looks like artwork, I can’t imagine what a masterpiece it will be now


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks man, much appreciated. 45 oem part numbers ordered just for the engine refresh. Well needed one as the stock hoses etc started letting go one after the other so sick and tired with fixing one each time. Given the opportunity, I delayed the refresh until I gathered all the items on my check list to introduce some new tech to the engine. Refresh due for 18.04, so excited and stressed at the same time. Some more items that are mainly details but still got to love them hehe.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Since we're at it, we might as well get this too.









Juices arrived today as well


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Sub'd 😍😍😍


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

The Tomei manifolds give a great note. I've got them on my car


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

After 8 years of ownership and almost 2000km during these years, was time to refresh the engine with an engine-out proper job.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Was then time to change all bearings as well since we had the engine out. But the whole project took a wild turn, and before I knew it, I was placing an order with RHDJapan and HKS for the new StepIII Stroker kit which I personally feel matches the overall theme I had in mind for this car. This will be a very interesting project, decided to go shimless as well and keep the twin turbo setup, but upgrade to GTX2863R GenII's. Will keep this this thread posted. Stroker kit is said to handle 1200ps safely however my aim is a 700whp max response monster. Seems the kit is in stock, now main question is whether I will get a new block and prep it for the kit and save my N1 engine or whether I will use mine.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That is awesome! I was talking to my wife yesterday about how I'd like to go 2.8 step zero one day (staying around 500-550bhp) and that HKS do a step 3 kit (and how much that is!) - well, I let out a loud "oh wow!" reading your planned build, and had to explain to her what I was reading...

She let out a loud, sharp "NO!" when I said RHD Japan have the HKS step 3 in stock... 🤔 Hahaha 😂

Can't wait to see more about your build!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hahaha started saving for this kit years back as I knew they would eventually release it. Dreams are for free and whenever we get the chance then we turn them into reality


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

As an r34 owner who runs a step 3 , it certainly delivers


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

matty32 said:


> As an r34 owner who runs a step 3 , it certainly delivers


Hope the new kit delivers like the old legendary kit.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine has tweaks so not really comparable


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Makes sense, mine is updated as well so different materials different processes for the internals and upgraded pistons.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

After talking to my good friend at Hi Octane, I decided to go shimless for this special project using below kit:

As mentioned this will be a very responsive and innovative build(fingers crossed) using latest tech but still remaining twin turbo setup for even higher response. Below ordered today fm Hi Octane:

Ferrea shimless Kit Nissan RB26 -Dual Valve Spring /Retainers/Spring Seats/Locks/long tip Valves










Radium hangar fuel kit also on the way with twin AEM pumps. Will be utilizing oem fuel lines as I am not planning to go more than 700whp. Kit seen below

Fuel Pump Hanger and FHST, Late Nissan

HKS STEP 3 Kit apparently was in stock and also underway by RHDJapan . Really super excited for this turn of events.


----------



## DuncanS (4 mo ago)

Amazing car and fantastic project thread mate. 
just read that cover to cover and really enjoyed it 😎👍


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks a lot for the kind words mate, much appreciated .Has definitely been a great journey of ownership the past 8 years and looking forward to many more.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

A very important package arrived today by RHDJapan. I believe this might be the first kit being delivered in Europe could be mistaken though. Will take some proper photos when able to unpack and share here.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Managed to inspect today, here are some photos of the kit.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Exciting times!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Exciting times!


I'm sure you know the feeling matey


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Would be a shame not to pair the HKS StepIII Kit with a new Valcon-less Vcam Step Pro, just ordered today. Really looking forward to the torque figures on the whole setup. Supplied by the team at RHDJapan:









HKS V Cam System Step Pro without VALCON - BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34 - RHDJapan


HKS V Cam System Step Pro without VALCON - BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34. Buy direct with global shipping to your door from Osaka, Japan. We speak English and all email queries are responded to promptly!




www.rhdjapan.com


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Despite targeting the ultimate JDM response engine build, as far as cylinder head was concerned as well as block stiffening, I had to reach out to Hi-Octane racing for some advise. Long story short & a few moments later I had placed an order for their RB shimless kit, a block girdle to make this project bulletproof(since I will be using my current block & cylinder head ported by Tomoji Nakamura-san at Trial Tuning Spirit Japan), and stud kits by ARP.

Shimless kit consists of:

Ferrea Competition Plus custom long tip 1mm over sized inlet and exhaust valves
Ferrea Dual valve springs (110lb seat pressure)
Ferrea Titanium retainers
Ferrea valve spring seats
Ferrea locks

In addition, decided to order their own branded Racing billet block girdle which will help strengthen the block and support the crank and main bearings. On Friday engine will be dropped off at the machinist.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Quality parts for an already amazing car. Do it properly the first time and it'll last for the next 30 years


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Quality parts for an already amazing car. Do it properly the first time and it'll last for the next 30 years


Fully agree matey. Do it once, do it right.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Special delivery today by the team at RHDJapan. All parts have already arrived for a very interesting old school, new tech JDM torque beast. A mix of everything  
Off to the machinist on Monday. Will keep this post updated.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a load! The motherload of motherloads 🤤
Enjoy it bro.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey, looking forward to the end result.


----------



## JdmCookie34 (Jun 10, 2021)

Congrats on getting on a few front cover slides on RhdJapan.com, looks great!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Well spotted, many thanks mate!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Special package received by the machinist in Greece. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> r own branded Racing billet block girdle which will help strengthen the block and support the crank and main bearings. On Friday engine will be dropped off at the machinist.


Fantastic Build, really interested in how this comes together! I've bought a PRP billet block brace with integrated main caps for my build struggled to find someone I trust to build it. Do you think it can possib;y make the engine too stiff? Sticking with twins or single and what are your power goals?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

manzy47 said:


> Fantastic Build, really interested in how this comes together! I've bought a PRP billet block brace with integrated main caps for my build struggled to find someone I trust to build it. Do you think it can possib;y make the engine too stiff? Sticking with twins or single and what are your power goals?


Tks a lot for the kind words mate! That makes two of us, really excited for the end result! Not sure about PRP integrated block brace wanted to avoid that hence the reason I opted for the Hi-Octane brace which is the same one used by R. I. P. S in New Zealand. Target is 700-800whp and I am still torned between twin high mounts and single tbh. Heart says twin high mount but common sense says single is the way to go. I understand your frustration with finding someone you can trust with the machining part, hence my decision to ship my engine to another country.


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Tks a lot for the kind words mate! That makes two of us, really excited for the end result! Not sure about PRP integrated block brace wanted to avoid that hence the reason I opted for the Hi-Octane brace which is the same one used by R. I. P. S in New Zealand. Target is 700-800whp and I am still torned between twin high mounts and single tbh. Heart says twin high mount but common sense says single is the way to go. I understand your frustration with finding someone you can trust with the machining part, hence my decision to ship my engine to another country.


Looking at your build, it's the way I would do things. I've been very hard on sticking with twins for years, however I've given in to the idea of going single turbo which I'm sticking with. The advantages are too many plus the technology is so much better now. Single also makes it easier to work on and I guess less cost. I've got the Garrett G35-1050 at the top of my list or maybe the G40-1150, but the first one I can mount it further back and try to use the ARC box with the single. 

I've seen the Hi Octane brace it works very similar to the PRP one? Any key diferences? I see nyou have the billet maincaps. As the PRP I guess it will add some depth to the sump and I think the bolts to gearbox require some modifications. 

I've been waiting years for the step 3 kit and ended up getting the step 2. I'd love to go step 3, but may end up sticking. The price difference is huge lol Target power is similar to mine, but want to over engineer it so it's running efficient. I've got the v cam pro too. can't wait to see how that feels with the naprec head. Will be watching closely to your progress


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I am now in the same boat as you was trying to convince my self to remain true to the oem twin turbo position but then aiming for more power the downsides are much more than the advantages one would expect from such a setup. As for single turbo options I am keen on seing what HKS will present at the Tokyo Auto Salon this year, love how they collaborated with Garrett for their new GT turbo series and most likely they will announce some new ones as well as bolt on kits one would assume. We might even see their 3.0 stroker kit being released that was on Garage Active's latest creation at SEMA. The only difference with the block brace is the non integrated billet caps compared to the PRP one and since I got so the shimless kit fm them I opted for that solution too.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Engine already at the best machinist in Greece and one of the best in the world😎 Exciting times, will keep this thread posted through the progress.


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good! What bhp are you aiming for? My parts will be given for engine build pretty soon also. Spec wise very similar. I ended up ordering the step 3  do it once do it right.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks mate. Target is 900whp. Exactly we only live once


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a similar end goal. I just hope it will still be drivable, but with all the modern tech and a good map I think it is possible. I'm just thinking about whether or not I need a block brace at that power level. I've been told it should be ok without, but for peace of mind it seems worthwhile. Really interested on how yours turns out. Would love to send it my parts to Australian engine builders lol


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

I understand there will need to be some modifications from the sump to gearbox as it will sit slightly lower.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Small detail and slow progress but progress nevertheless. Love how it turned out.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Block prepped and bored to 87mm, ready to accommodate the HKS StepIII stroker kit.


----------

